# ISTJ, charming?



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm starting to doubt my boyfriend being an ISTJ, even though he says everything that is said about an ISTJ is correct about him. 
He is quite intune with what people want to hear, and knows his way with words.He says he doesn't mind me seeing him everyday if I wished, or other people for that matter. I know he is a T, not an F because he isn't able to express himself well, and can't judge what people are feeling. I know he is a S, but probably a weak S because he is quite a dreamer at heart. Maybe this is ISTJ bevhavior, or could he be a ESTJ, or ENTJ? 

I'm suprised how charming he is, due to ISTJ's not being manipulative, he is also very affectionate, gives me compliments, and doesn't find it hard to ask me personal questions.


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Your boyfriend sounds like a very good person, no matter what type he may be. Have you considered whether or not he expends or gains energy from contact with people other than you, such as acquaintances?


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Grey said:


> Your boyfriend sounds like a very good person, no matter what type he may be. Have you considered whether or not he expends or gains energy from contact with people other than you, such as acquaintances?


I feel he does, he is able to enage with them easily, and has a laugh with them without feeling uneasy. He says he enjoys being with people, but also likes his alone time. Like myself.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 4, 2009)

inebriato said:


> I'm starting to doubt my boyfriend being an ISTJ, even though he says everything that is said about an ISTJ is correct about him.
> He is quite intune with what people want to hear, and knows his way with words.He says he doesn't mind me seeing him everyday if I wished, or other people for that matter. I know he is a T, not an F because he isn't able to express himself well, and can't judge what people are feeling. I know he is a S, but probably a weak S because he is quite a dreamer at heart. Maybe this is ISTJ bevhavior, or could he be a ESTJ, or ENTJ?
> 
> I'm suprised how charming he is, due to ISTJ's not being manipulative, he is also very affectionate, gives me compliments, and doesn't find it hard to ask me personal questions.


There are different levels of health within each label we apply to people, be it mbti or something else. The traits you listed do not rule out istj.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Phoenix does have a point. Have you studied functions, and if so, do you know what functions your boyfriend seems to use the most? If not, and you believe he's an extroverted type, do you believe he's ESTJ? ESTJs appear to be high energy individuals, usually.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Grey said:


> Phoenix does have a point. Have you studied functions, and if so, do you know what functions your boyfriend seems to use the most? If not, and you believe he's an extroverted type, do you believe he's ESTJ? ESTJs appear to be high energy individuals, usually.


I haven't studied functions, too much information at onces kills me. I want to learn about them though. He can see himself as ENTJ, ESTJ, and ISTJ.


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Do you know what your boyfriend sees in those types, specifically? Knowing what he does and does not identify with may help further a conclusion.

Essentially, ISTJs have a function list of: Introverted Sensing (Si), Extroverted Thinking (Te), Introverted Feeling (Fi), and Extroverted Intuition (Ne). ESTJs have a function list of Te, Si, Ne, and Fi. ENTJs have a function list of Te, Introverted Intuition (Ni), Extroverted Sensing (Se), and Fi. It would seem that, through those choices, your boyfriend relates to Te and Si, mostly. Te mostly deals with organization in the real world, often manifesting through being very planned and organized (neat desk, thorough plans, striving for efficiency). It's very easy to distinguish. What you may have a hard time with is Si vs. Ni, if he relates to both. There's a link (Here) that may help you.


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

*Hmm, he sounds like more of an ENTJ to me. 
Knowing a few ENTJ's in my time, I can say they are charming, sweet, and not afraid to ask personal questions, as you had said. Tell me, does he look at things in a more logical perspective, does he make sudden decisions based on that logic,and is he good at getting to the root of the matter and acting like her understands you? These are all common ENTJ traits. My guess is that he's probably a very low S and E. ISTJs are not exactly charming, but they can be sweet to you when you are in a relationship with them. However, ISTJ's are more commanding that ENTJ's. ISTJ's want you to do something they expect you to do it, and right then and there. ENTJ's are a bit more relaxed and easy going, still expect you to do it, but trust that you'll take your time to get there. *


----------



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

He could be an ISTJ, I am. And I haven't had any problems with asking people personal questions, maybe he really just watches people to get intune with them, and pick up patterns. You know.. ISTJ's aren't as socially retarded as they make us out to be.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

*Guard (SJ) Dogs*



inebriato said:


> I'm starting to doubt my boyfriend being an ISTJ, even though he says everything that is said about an ISTJ is correct about him.
> He is quite intune with what people want to hear, and knows his way with words.He says he doesn't mind me seeing him everyday if I wished, or other people for that matter. I know he is a T, not an F because he isn't able to express himself well, and can't judge what people are feeling. I know he is a S, but probably a weak S because he is quite a dreamer at heart. Maybe this is ISTJ bevhavior, or could he be a ESTJ, or ENTJ?
> 
> I'm suprised how charming he is, due to ISTJ's not being manipulative, he is also very affectionate, gives me compliments, and doesn't find it hard to ask me personal questions.




Like a good Dog will be very attentive to the point of odedience and some Dogs are very clever and intelligent. But initiative? 

Lots of different dogs, not a Bulldog, maybe one of the hippy breeds? He has read the book on how to behave and it often fools the gullible Ferret ENFP. 

Trustworthy, dogged (dogmatic), faithful ......... do you feel secure in your prison? 






They say his bark is worse than his bite, but I am not going anywhere near him!


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Viktoria said:


> *Hmm, he sounds like more of an ENTJ to me.
> Knowing a few ENTJ's in my time, I can say they are charming, sweet, and not afraid to ask personal questions, as you had said. Tell me, does he look at things in a more logical perspective, does he make sudden decisions based on that logic,and is he good at getting to the root of the matter and acting like her understands you? These are all common ENTJ traits. My guess is that he's probably a very low S and E. ISTJs are not exactly charming, but they can be sweet to you when you are in a relationship with them. However, ISTJ's are more commanding that ENTJ's. ISTJ's want you to do something they expect you to do it, and right then and there. ENTJ's are a bit more relaxed and easy going, still expect you to do it, but trust that you'll take your time to get there. *


You described him with ENTJ quite well. Thank you. =]


----------



## Marco Antonio (Nov 25, 2008)

my dad and my girlfriend are both ISTJ's. I'm pretty sure ISTJ's are gentlemen and very affectionate. They are quiet, but very loud in the company of good friends. My GF is super-cute with myself, but decisive, task oriented and somewhat shy. My father is direct and efficient but also loving and caring. Remember ISTJ's are traditionalists they adhere to somebody with the objective of keeping them forever so they will satisfy anything they see necessary for their couples to be happy. 

It sounds to me as if you were very lucky roud:

EDIT:

BTW. ISTJ's can be very charming in a direct and deliberate fashion


----------

